# Isometric Drawings



## Rob85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Is there anyone in this forum that is good with isometric drawings. I am learning now and I need to send over these drawings to someone who has experience so they can be checked and I can know if I'm headed in the right direction. All help would be appreciated


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

This might help.
http://www.download32.com/plumbing-isometrics-software.html


----------



## Rob85 (Oct 17, 2016)

@Plumbus Thank you


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Rob85 said:


> Is there anyone in this forum that is good with isometric drawings. I am learning now and I need to send over these drawings to someone who has experience so they can be checked and I can know if I'm headed in the right direction. All help would be appreciated


go into search, in the dialog box click on tag search -- in the search box type ISO a red box will show saying isometric there is about 5 pages on the topic even a link to download isometric graph paper.


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

I use a handy free software called Inkscape. (Just Google it), maybe a little hard to learn, but after the first one the rest is easy.

Check for samples as Plumber_Bill suggested

Once you have type of material measurements and requirements for all fixtures grab your code book and start drawing!

Tip: I always include a small copy of the table from the book in the drawing, unnecessary but the guys at some Cities like it!

PS: You can learn how to use the software watching youtube videos


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Rob85 said:


> Is there anyone in this forum that is good with isometric drawings. I am learning now and I need to send over these drawings to someone who has experience so they can be checked and I can know if I'm headed in the right direction. All help would be appreciated


I wouldn't go so far as to call myself good at it. I used DraftSight to produce this for a recent commercial tenant improvement job. Draftsight has a very good isometric mode. Takes a bit of practice, but the final results are good. Submitted this to city hall for permit.









DraftSight is a free (or you can pay to subscribe to the fancier version) AutoCAD 2D clone. The free version does everything I'll ever need. Draftsight is very bug-free and does an awesome job for any 2D CAD work. It does have a fairly steep learning curve, like any CAD program.

---------------------

Calrooter suggested Inkscape in the post above. I'm a Linux user (hate Microsh*t products), so I did try to do the above drawing in Inkscape first. I did not find it to work very well. Oh ya, it is possible to do in Inkscape, but I think that for iso drawings learning some CAD program (like DraftSight) rather than a vector drawing program like Inkscape is probably a better way to go. Inkscape is awesome for what it's good for, but IMHO its strength is not in doing iso drawings


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

futz said:


> Calrooter suggested Inkscape in the post above. I'm a Linux user (hate Microsh*t products), so I did try to do the above drawing in Inkscape first. I did not find it to work very well. Oh ya, it is possible to do in Inkscape, but I think that for iso drawings learning some CAD program (like DraftSight) rather than a vector drawing program like Inkscape is probably a better way to go. Inkscape is awesome for what it's good for, but IMHO its strength is not in doing iso drawings


Sorry you probably download another program!

Inkscape uses vectors as any other CAD software, and the original software was created for Linux, with Windows and OSX versions. I Tried to download Draftsight but the "registration required" stopped me.

IMHO And since we only draw simple lines with text, I really don't believe the necessity of a super powerful engineering software.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

You can use ProCad to do Drawing.. I use it and its really good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

For our state master's exam, the plumbing portion has us drawing {5} isometric drawings. The state gives us a flat drawing or plan view {2-dimensional}, then asks that we turn that into a 3-dimensional isometric.

I practiced isos for months and still was practically wetting my pants on the day of the exam.......:laughing:

Our exam is a very intimidating one.


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

*isos*

well at least they let you use the "Rookie" paper hahaha


----------



## ganchaozjs (Oct 22, 2016)

*commonly use autocad*



Rob85 said:


> Is there anyone in this forum that is good with isometric drawings. I am learning now and I need to send over these drawings to someone who has experience so they can be checked and I can know if I'm headed in the right direction. All help would be appreciated


 In china, commonly use autocad.


----------

